# 2000 Post Giveaway: Presents From Portugal!



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum Friends!!! :wave:

As my 2000th post in the forum is approaching, I thought of making a new "Giveaway" thread, something always appreciated by all the members!!!

First the rules:

-To be elected for a random draw, you only have to write in this thread the famous phrase *"I'm in!!"* and something *slingshot related* (optional).

-The list of participants will be closed in a *week from now *(the *31 of July, until midnight*. After this hour, people who post in this same thread *will not be admitted to the draw*).

-To be eligible for the draw, members must have *100 posts at least*.

-From the *1st of August* (within a period of a week), I'll make the draw using an on-line randomiser, after which I'll publish the results.

-After the winner is found, I shall contact him by PM to arrange all the details of the parcel.

Here's the goodies!!:















My latest "SlimWaist" natural slingshot, fully banded OTT

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25231-slimwaist-natural-slingshot/









A natural miniature BB slingshot

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24757-natural-miniature-bb-slingshot/









A raw oak fork, of the subspecies Quercus faginea

So come on everybody!!!! From now on, you can join the thread!!

Once again MANY THANKS to the community, friends and the SlingshotForum for the inspiration and kindness during all this time!!! YOU RULE!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I am in Q great looking prizes!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on the upcoming 2000 post. Thank you for hosting this giveaway...very generous. I'm in.

Todd


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful slings and very generous of you! I'm in!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in, thanks for the chance, winner will be very lucky indeed.Lovely prizes.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm IN! All of the forks I gathered last year are ready now and I would like to have some of yours to study. :king:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I'm in

Congratulations on your upcoming 2000 big man. :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I am in for sure Q-man!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on nearing your 2000th post Q !
There's no way I'm passing up the opportunity to own some of your wonderful works ! So IM IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am in. Beautiful work from u as always. And congrats


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im in . . . like a boss !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS! What an epic giveaway!!!!!!!  I. Am. In. There has been no other time than now, that I have been glad to have over 100 posts! :bowdown:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I won his 1k post giveaway. So I don't participate. Only I can say he is one of best friend found here.


----------



## drnoob (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm in!! I love slingshots! And this forum!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ahhh heck! *I'm In!!!!!!!!*

about slingshots: An ever-present reminder of the necessity of self progression, either through shooting, building, creating, focusing, or forgetting. Too capture or release... cheers.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I won his 1k post giveaway. So I don't participate. Only I can say he is one of best friend found here.


OF COURSE you're IN!!!

...two in a row ain't weird enough LOL!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

drnoob said:


> I'm in!! I love slingshots! And this forum!


Drnoob:

I'm sorry to tell you, but you need to have 100 or more posts :iono:

Nevertheless, if until the 31 of July you are the only one with less than 100 posts, I could make an exception. Let's wait.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

OOOHHH, I would like to be IN but I have not yet 100 posts


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm in too !! i'm excited who won these great prices !!

Slingshots connect us :wave:


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh I am so in for one of your's.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm in!

I'm in!

I'm in!

I'm in!

I'm in!

I'm in!

anic:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in..................and will be praying for the BB shooter..............LOL.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

dang it only 52 posts well goo luck to you all! and thank you Quercusuber for posting this giveaway for every one you are truly to kind.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in!! Congratulations and thank you!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats on your mile stone!!! I'm in!!! Thanks for this awesome opportunity. 
-Leo


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm in!

And here's some information on a Quercus Suber on the opposite side of the globe: http://register.notabletrees.org.nz/tree/view/632

http://www.antipodr.com/?addr=waiwera&x=-630&y=-295


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh, I'm in! Thank you!

I worked with our local oak, but never with the oak from abroad. And of course I have to say that the shooters are real beauties!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats on 2000 i'm in thank you very much my brother of the wood and rubber,i have seen your videos bottle caps don;t have a chance with you around


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

*slingshot related **"I'm in!!"*


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in for the beautiful forks =D


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

This raw oak fork is a dream. Oh man, I want to carve this one. I am in. Thanks a lot Q-Man for your generosity.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in. to win the Y


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in! Love your stuff Q!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slinger Q-man I am for sure in for this one. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm In! Thanks so much Q, you're a real asset to the slingshot community!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice giveaway Master Q: I simply love your naturals my friend, so I am in !!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

im in


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet catty Q ! I am in and thanks for the give away.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am in. Thanks for the opportunity. I like your work!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I am in! Thank you so much for the chance.

Slingshots rock.

SMS


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eu estou dentro e gracas q-homem para o sorteio. Thanks again Q


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in 

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm in.

good luck to all


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

kyogen said:


> I'm in.
> 
> good luck to all


Thank you so much for your kind reply, my friend, but you have to be in the "100 Post Club" :iono:

Nevertheless, I'll decide on the deadline if I can include you (depending on the quantity of members that will participate in the draw)

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey fellows!!!!!

You can still PARTICIPATE in this giveaway. The deadline is *tomorrow (31 of July) until midnight*!!!

Come on ...THERE'S ROOM FOR SOME MORE!!!!!

Cheers ...Q

:wave:


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Dang. I dont got enough posts. Oh well. Next time. The shooter in the first pic is killer


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Flycatcher said:


> Dang. I dont got enough posts. Oh well. Next time. The shooter in the first pic is killer


Thanks sir!!!

I'll see tomorrow. I think I can include you also 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Almost missed this one , im in Q!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Flycatcher said:


> Dang. I dont got enough posts. Oh well. Next time. The shooter in the first pic is killer


You got 20 something hours Bro. Say something on anything!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The prices are very appetizing my friend, I can't wait to see who's the winner. I would say: "Yes, I'm in!"

Thanks a lot and congratulations for your next 2000th post.

Cheers,

Bob.


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

That oak fork looks amazing


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Mmmmm..... I want dat tiny natural 

I'M IN!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Today is the 31st!!!!!!! Yay!!!! :bouncy:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy cr...i almost missed it!

I should check the "General" Section more often.

Congratulation to your upcomming 2000th Post. Thank you for the chance and i´d like to be in too.

Cheers.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear members and contestants:

THE GIVEAWAY LIST IS NOW CLOSED!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOU PARTICIPATION :wave: Furthermore, I've decided to enlarge the list to ALL the members who have post in this thread, regardless of the number of posts.

I shall give news in this same thread about the raffle and the winner!! Stay tuned!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

I didn't say "im in" because i didn't have enough posts :/ am i in or out of it?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Aw missed this one  thanks Q for the giveaway and good luck to all who entered


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's the ABSOLUTE FINAL LIST for the draw:

BCluxor

GrayWolf

tradspirit

GHT

flipgun

alfshooter

treefork

dan ford

Vetryan15

Imperial

Btoon84

e~shot

drnoob

quarterinmynose

LP Sling

Mr.Teh

Bob at Draco

M.J

mr. green

natureboy922

PorkChopSling

NicklePanda

ash

stej

bigron

leon13

kobe23

Gardengroove

Nicholson

Beanflip

BC-Slinger

Jacktrevally

rockslinger

Arturito

Catapultkraig

trobbie66

Can-Opener

SuperMonkeySlinger

tnflipper52

MAV

Harpman

kyogen

Flycatcher

Adirondack Kyle

flipgun

Bob Fionda

Demyx

AlmightyOx

AnTrAxX

f00by

The draw will be done as soon as possible. The winner will be informed promptly

Once again, THANK YOU ALL for entering this little giveaway!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Demyx said:


> I didn't say "im in" because i didn't have enough posts :/ am i in or out of it?


Hey you made it in dude!!! Q is the man! Good luck!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Q is the man for sure! Good luck to all


----------



## Demyx (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello everybody!!!!

I've attributed a *number* to every contestant, according to each own's order of post in this thread. Thus, *Btoon84* will be number *11*, *Mr.Teh* will be number *16* and so on...

The raffle will be made by an on-line number generator (http://www.psychicscience.org)

The result should be posted every minute now!!!!!

See ya!! :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello again, fellow slingshooters!!

I've made the raffle. Here's the page and the internet site, just for curiosity's sake:

http://www.psychicscience.org/random.aspx

37 
Random numbers generated Aug 2 2013 at 21:40:37 by www.psychicscience.org 
Free educational resources for parapsychology and psychical research.

So, the lucky number was the 37, which corresponds on the list to the member ...
:bouncy: CAN-OPENER :bouncy:

...congratulation to Can-Opener (Geeezz... my parcel is going to an AWESOME slingshot builder )

THANKS from the heart to all the participants!!!! You made this giveaway!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome!!! Great giveaway Qman! Can opener is a super cool dude! (he builds Kaleidoscopes!!) Your package will be in good hands


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Awesome!!! Great giveaway Qman! Can opener is a super cool dude! (he builds Kaleidoscopes!!) Your package will be in good hands


Woww!! Kaleidoscopes!!! ...Happens to be one of my favourite toys!!!! 

At the same time, I feel sorry for just one of you guys is going to receive this humble parcel 

If I were a millionaire (and with a lot of spare time), the giveaway prize would be for everyone...

Oh well, let's see what the future brings!!!

P.S. in an hour or so, I'll be going to post something that could interest you  Stay tuned!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Whoopie!!!!!! I am so thankful! Thank you so much Q! I have been wanting a natural and what a beauty this one is. I am so excited to get my paws on this! Also been wanting to try my hand at working a natural so the raw fork is also exciting! Thanks again! :}


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Whoopie!!!!!! I am so thankful! Thank you so much Q! I have been wanting a natural and what a beauty this one is. I am so excited to get my paws on this! Also been wanting to try my hand at working a natural so the raw fork is also exciting! Thanks again! :}


Congratulations sir!!!!! :king:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations Can-Opener! Thanx for the chance Q!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Can Opener!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to Can-Opener!

Thanks again Quercusuber for having this great giveaway...it was very generous.

Todd


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Well done Q and congrats to Can-Opener. A classy slingshot from a classy guy. Thanks for the opportunity Q and Can-Opener, enjoy that beautiful slingshot.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winner! Thanks Q-man!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations and thanks for the Chance


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for this fun Q !!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to Can-Opener the happy winner :banana:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Congratulations Can-Opener! Thanx for the chance Q!





tradspirit said:


> Congrats Can Opener!





GrayWolf said:


> Congrats to Can-Opener!
> 
> Thanks again Quercusuber for having this great giveaway...it was very generous.
> 
> Todd





tnflipper52 said:


> Well done Q and congrats to Can-Opener. A classy slingshot from a classy guy. Thanks for the opportunity Q and Can-Opener, enjoy that beautiful slingshot.





Bob Fionda said:


> Congrats to the winner! Thanks Q-man!





AnTrAxX said:


> Congratulations and thanks for the Chance





Mr.Teh said:


> Thank you for this fun Q !!


A big "THANKS" to all of you guys!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

You make this site special day by day. Keep up the good membership!!!!! :wave:

Until the next one...

Q


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats to CanOpener and thank you Q for te awesome opportunity!!!
-Leo


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Can-Opener!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations can - opener :wave: .

Muchas gracias Master " Q "


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Q!
I received your parcel today. Very nice gifts! Thank-you so much for this very generous give away! They will be treasured part of my foundling SS collection!
Thanks again!
Randy
aka Can-Opener


----------

